# Lisboa Rádio/CUL



## CT1GZB (Feb 25, 2015)

A letter to SWL from Lisboa Rádio/CUL 23/08/1988

Any one have record of CUL? 

Source: Internet

73 de CT1GZB


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

CT1GZB
Oi Como Vai

The attached information has been taken from a 1967 UK Admiralty List of Coast Station. I hope it answers your query.
***primentos

John


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

On the Tasso, Ellerman Wilson, in 23rd Dec 1959, I was on my first solo trip. We had boileritis crossing the Bay in typical weather. The first I knew of it was getting told by the Old Man at breakfast that he wanted a link call to our Lisbon agents to arrange repairs.
I had never used RT before but looked up the procedure in the List of Coast Stations and had no trouble, except for the Lisbon operator having trouble with my Scots accent, and me with his Portuguese one. Had a great Christmas in Lisbon.
Cheers Bob


----------



## CT1GZB (Feb 25, 2015)

John Leary said:


> CT1GZB
> Oi Como Vai
> 
> The attached information has been taken from a 1967 UK Admiralty List of Coast Station. I hope it answers your query.
> ...


John, thank you very much, all the informations about Portuguese Coastal Station is welcome (==D)

73 de CT1GZB and greetings from Lisboa


----------

